# How does a beginner start showing a dog? (Australia)



## Nemo (Jan 1, 2015)

This is her dad's pedigree going back 3 generations (not including him).

Sire : N.Z. CH. CH. Montego Pendragons Quest	
S: CH. Willowlawn Cast A Spell - S: CH. Xanthos Tom Foolery D: Willowlawn Gypsy Queen
D: Montego Primadonna - S: CH. Montego Phantom Opera D: CH. Montego Be My Valentine

Dam : Montego Bridget Jones	
S: CH Montego Grand Edition - S: Grand CH. Montego Special Edition D: CH Goldtreve Camrose Star
D: CH Montego As You Wish	- S: N.Z CH Yellowfetch As You Do D: CH. Montego Miranda C.D.X

There are a couple of CH's and a Grand CH on her mothers side too.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

You will need to sign up for shows. the AKC web page has a searchable map to find different shows. https://www.akc.org/dog_shows_trials/conformation/ 

If you show before 6 months of age and wins (or points) will not go to the champion status. 

As far as learning what to do in the ring you can go to a show, or take lessons at a trainer. Youtube has a great selection of How to Videos on this subject. The main purpose to show is to ensure your dog is a good description of the breed, or that your dog is a breed standard. It helps with breeding the next generation to better the breed.

I plan on showing to aid in my selected breeders kennel. If they have more champions coming out of there kennel it would help them prove they are breeding the breed standard.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nemo - I'll PM you a name of somebody over there who can give you tips on where to go. Good luck<:


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

For an opinion on your girl, you may want to get involved with your local golden retriever club or kennel club. There will be members that can help you assess your girl's strengths and weaknesses. That conversation though is not for the faint of heart, you must be prepared for information you had not expected. In the meantime, look for dog shows in Australia and attend them. Walk around and meet the other exhibitors. It will be an interesting experience!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

No idea what goes on in Australia but I have to say I love "Yellowfetch" as a kennel name 

Lots of people just do shows for fun. Go for it!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Which state are you in Nemo?


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

You have good advice here. Go to shows, watch what is going on and look at the dogs carefully to get an understanding of what the judge is looking for. If you can get to a fun day of a Retriever club near you there may be a judge there or at least people who can give you an idea if your bitch is worth showing.
If you cannot get an opinion outside a show, then train your bitch to stand and be checked over by someone in the same way as a judge does in the ring. Train to walk well on the lead, again watch how people handle their dogs and try to copy that. It takes time and patience with a young dog. Then just enter a show and see what happens. Maybe you will get a good judge of the breed and have a fair opinion or you may get what we call an "all round judge" who does many breeds and is not a specialist in GRs. These judges can be very good but sometimes go for a very spectacular dog or one that is well known but may miss a good dog that is a bit less flashy.
The most important is that you and your dog enjoy yourselves and not be upset by comments that you may not like or understand.
We all had to start somewhere and have had success and failure throughout the years.


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

Where abouts are you located in Australia.


----------

